# What's Your Prefered Goat Pregnancy Test?



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys, it's been awhile! So, as stated in the title, what's your preferred goat pregnancy test (other than being patient and waiting to see if she kids.) I need to see if one of my girls is pregnant. Thinking about trying the blood test... Any recommendations?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blood test if you want accuracy.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We do ultra sounds after 60 days bred.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Blood test as well. Try it! You can do it! Once I finally got the guts to actually try it I can of tell you how easy it is! There's a ton of YouTube videos, I watched and watched those and when I was finally told there is no way to really harm them in any way that's when I went out and tried. I'm not going to lie I probably stabbed that first goat about 20 X before I finally got it but once you hit it you have got it from now on


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I just watch for udder formation on FFs. Now the more experienced ones usually look pregnant. There have only been two does who never settled & they are long gone.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just wait and see


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We have had Ultrasounds as well as done the "wait and see" method. I really like the Ultrasounds though, our vets can do it accurately as early as 30 days post breeding.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> We have had Ultrasounds as well as the "wait and see" method. I really like the Ultrasounds though, our vets can do it accurately as early as 30 days post breeding.


I think our vet's new ultrasound will work at 30 days too.
His old machine they had to be 60 days.


----------

